# Britten Conducts/Plays Non-Britten?



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I know that there are several pieces that Britten conducted or played that were not his own: Mahler's 4th, the Bach Brandenburg concerti and St. John Passion, and Schubert's Winterreise (with Peter Pears, of course) are notable among them.

My question is--what else?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

It might not be quite what you're looking for, but I have an absolutely delightful recording of Schubert's _Arpeggione Sonata_ with Britten and Rostropovich.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Polednice said:


> It might not be quite what you're looking for, but I have an absolutely delightful recording of Schubert's _Arpeggione Sonata_ with Britten and Rostropovich.


That fits too. I remember seeing a CD on Decca Classics with the Debussy sonata on it as well.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have several works for two pianos and for four hands by Britten and Richter.

"Music for Strings" with works by Elgar, Delius, Bridge, Britten and Purcell.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I've got a BBC Legends CD featuring Mendelssohn's _Hebrides_ Overture, Mozart _35_, Haydn _95_, Debussy's _Prelude a l'apres midi d'un faune_ and Beethoven's _Coriolan_ Overture, with Britten conducting the English Chamber Orchestra.

There are other discs in the same series, titled '_Britten the Performer_.' I do not own them yet though.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

His Mozart 40 (decca) is among the best available, very refined, both gracious and dark. It has been issued together with 25,29,38 and Serenata Notturna on a double CD, for example. There are some fine chamber recordings as well, including the Debussy sonata with Rostropovich. There´s also a sonically less-satisfying Piano Concerti 22 +27 with Richter, live as far as I remember, and a good 20+27 with Curzon (decca). The BBC Legends series comprise much more, including music by Shostakovich, which he befriended, and Bridge (where the competition is very tough from Chandos and EMI issues). 
Overall, his recordings always seem worth checking out; personally though I find those with Peter Pears less valuable since his voice is so counter-tenor-like.


----------



## jives11 (Jun 20, 2010)

There is also a recording of Elgar's Dream of Gerontious conducted by Britten on DECCA, with PP as Gerontious. It's not as highly rated as other versions, but it's the one I first listened to .


----------

